

Simple Twitter: Play Framework, AJAX, CRUD on Heroku - iliastsagklis
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2011/09/simple-twitter-play-framework-ajax-crud.html

======
wildmXranat
Putting a memory hungry framework on a tightly managed platform that has
strict, albeit upgrade-able limits makes sense for Heroku, but why would
developers go for that ?

From my experience, seeing the java process take more than 200 MB while
serving a Hello World application is normal.

~~~
djb_hackernews
memory hungry framework? Got any data to back that up?

according to the discussion at
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4882217/play-framework-
me...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4882217/play-framework-memory-usage)

shows that you can serve a site on Play that serves 100k requests/day on just
64mb VPS. That's pretty damn good.

------
djb_hackernews
Uggh. It appears to be blog spam. Complete copy pasta from original source ->
<http://geeks.aretotally.in/twitter-playframework-heroku>

~~~
iliastsagklis
Dear djb_hackernews and all,

Prior throwing accusations about Java Code Geeks "stealing" content, please
take the time and check the reference at the end of the article! The original
author is a JCG (Java Code Geek - <http://www.javacodegeeks.com/p/jcg.html>)
thus is part of a Java developer community that is committed to share their
knowledge and experiences so as to help each other. As with all of our JCG
members we have granted full privilege to republish and promote every article
they write that we believe is valuable to the rest of the JCG community.

Furthermore we (the Java Code Geeks community founders) are Java developers
ourselves and have contributed first (and still contributing) with high
quality articles. That is the reason that we do not want to simply maintain a
link aggregator site but a site that will host the most valuable content for
the Java developers community. On top of that by submitting the link pointing
to the reposted article (hosted on Java Code Geeks) and not the one pointing
to the original author's blog we promote not only the specific author's work
but the work of all the Java Code Geeks community; since our site is the entry
point for them all. That is our obligation towards all of our JCG members!

As far as content duplication is concerned I just wanted to pinpoint that in
the majority of cases we do not just copy and paste content; We perform
lexical and syntactical corrections (since many of our JCG partners do not
speak English as their prime language) along with article and code snippets
formatting so as every article to be as readable as it can be.

I hope I covered all your doubts about Java Code Geeks.

~~~
djb_hackernews
Appreciate your reply, do note I am not the downvoter.

However, my claim still stands. Editing for typos and reposting on a blog that
has A LOT of advertising on it is still blog spam.

Call me weird, but I'd prefer if the original source was posted to HN, in all
of it's typo glory.

------
djb_hackernews
Great write up. I'm just waiting for an idea to use as a reason to build
something using Play.

I wonder what sort of traction Play has currently...

~~~
sunkencity
I guess switching jvm languages from Groovy to Scala for version 2.0 will
prove difficult to recieve traction just at this moment at least. Develop in
soon to become obsolete version 1 or wait for the next language-du-jour
version...

~~~
ilcavero
I think groovy is out of the map for Play v2.0, in any case it's going to be a
while for it to be production ready, so I guess the current version still has
some life on it.

~~~
sunkencity
Sort of a dead end though? Do they plan to still support groovy? Not something
for a long term project anyway.

